# My Broken Heel



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Not sure why my post has gone, maybe I put it in one of those self deleting headings!?.

But for those that remember it I fell off a ladder and smashed by left calcaneus (heel) ............

13 weeks on. Having refused surgery and opted for conservative management.

I was discharged from Fracture clinic yesterday, being told I had made an amazing recovery.

Physio has sent me to Ankle Rehab also saying I had done incredibly well.

I now have to attend an hour in the Hospital Gym every Friday at 8am for 12 weeks.

Today my foot feels like I ran over it with the motorhome, but I think that was over doing it yesterday.

Thank you all for your help and support on here.

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am very pleased to hear that you are well on the way to a full recovery Trev, Alan.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like your decision about surgery was the right one! 

Any idea when you will be able to drive a MH again?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Physio is great - if you put the work in, which you obviously have/are. Well done and keep up the good work!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Glad to hear you're on the mend Trev. Must have been a real pain, in every sense! Hope it won't be too long before you're back behind the wheel of your van.

Your physio support sounds good; just wish it was so in my neck of the woods. When I very gently hinted to my GP last year that I hadn't been too impressed with the local physio service, I was told in no uncertain terms as she looked me in the eye 'your expectations of the NHS are clearly too high'.  

Best of luck, in any case.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> Sounds like your decision about surgery was the right one!
> 
> Any idea when you will be able to drive a MH again?


I drove it last week before last to the Caravan Salon and last week on a trip to the thermal baths in Arcen, Holland.

I drove our Sprinter Traveliner almost straight away as it is Automatic and I was working! 

TM


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us posted - really glad to hear that you're making a good recovery. 

Don't overdo it though - time is still the best healer (or should I say heeler?!) :lol: :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

simandme said:


> Thanks for keeping us posted - really glad to hear that you're making a good recovery.
> 
> Don't overdo it though - time is still the best healer (or should I say heeler?!) :lol: :wink:


Thanks, I am running at about 30-40 % Capacity.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> simandme said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for keeping us posted - really glad to hear that you're making a good recovery.
> ...


Hi Trev
We "chatted" earlier in the year and I was pleased to read your post that your heel is on the mend. Wishing you 100% very soon!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am very pleased to hear that you are well along the road to recovery - even if it should be more accurately described as a motorway in your case.....

Well done, it is great to hear of your success and hopefully the physio will rapidly help you to recover full movement and stamina - preferably without the feeling of having been driven over by the motorhome.....

Keep it up, a good red wine often helps I am sure......

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well done You  

obviously not an Achilles

aldra :lol:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks like you are well on the recovery road now Trev.

Keep moving the affected area is what I,ve always believed in and you will recover much quicker.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

aldra said:


> well done You
> 
> obviously not an Achilles
> 
> aldra :lol:


Like the humour!

TM


----------

